# Edge Boats



## bwood2006 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone from Georgia was running one yet and how they liked it? Im selling my mud boat Friday afternoon in Mississippi and picking up my new Edge 550 with a 25 hp modded zuke from Cuz Outboards in Arkansas. I can't wait to see how it runs.  People running timber holes out in Arkansas are claiming that a few of them with same motor are running a little over 40 mph.


----------



## rockwalker (Feb 1, 2012)

I got a buddy of mine that has been looking at those boats as well. He was telling me about the same thing but his number was 30-35 with a 25 horse still thats flying no matter how you look at it. He is all fired up about buying one this year as well. If you get it let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Feb 1, 2012)

bwood2006 said:


> Just wondering if anyone from Georgia was running one yet and how they liked it? Im selling my mud boat Friday afternoon in Mississippi and picking up my new Edge 550 with a 25 hp modded zuke from Cuz Outboards in Arkansas. I can't wait to see how it runs.  People running timber holes out in Arkansas are claiming that a few of them with same motor are running a little over 40 mph.



they are running over 40, they seem to drag a little deeper in shallow drive.


----------



## Drake1807 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bwood let me know how you like it. I am trying to sale my Harley and plan on buying one when it goes. They look awesome. Look forward to your input.


----------



## bwood2006 (Feb 2, 2012)

I will let yall know how it goes, I'm petty fired up about getting it. I just have to wait a week or so to get my motor.


----------



## levi5002 (Feb 2, 2012)

ran in one a few times, nice boats. why you need a timber boat with all the rice you hunt?


----------



## bwood2006 (Feb 6, 2012)

Levi,  you have to tag along with someone every time you head to the timber don't ya  Yeah I hunt a fields, but now I got a boat to hunt the timber too.  I like hunting both so why not.


----------



## OleRed15 (Feb 6, 2012)

Would anyone of you fellas wanna inform me on who makes the 25 hp zuke? Ive always heard through the grapevine about a 25 horse that would run 40 but cant find anything on the web about it. 

Thanks


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

Zuke = Suzuki. their 25s are 3 cylinder engines instead of 2 like most other 25s. Yamaha also made one for a little while but deyz is esspensive! the Suzuki's are too. i'm looking daily for 25s now and you're looking at 2000-2500 for a 15 to 20 year old 3cyl.


----------



## OleRed15 (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought it was suzuki but thought id ask to clear it up. Im in the market for the fastest 25 i can find, and i think i need to invest in one asap! Do you know if they make SS props for those anymore?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

yes. tons of them. powertech, reb, stiletto, etc. if you just want speed then get a 15pitch prop. just wondering, why are you looking for the fastest you can find? on the suzuki you can do some work on the carbs and reeds and remove the oiler and just premix your gas and you will be running over 30 hp.


----------



## OleRed15 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mainly because i want to leave all my buddies behind on those early morning runs to the duck holes. 35-40 mph with a suzuki sure beats 25-28 with a mercury which all of them run.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

if you're not hunting any 25hp restricted WMAs, i'd just get a 40 and be done with it.


----------



## OleRed15 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats the thing, 90% of my hunting is done on 25 hp restricted lakes so a 40 horse is outta the question so a dt25 is what i need.


----------



## Jaker (Feb 7, 2012)

OleRed15 said:


> Thats the thing, 90% of my hunting is done on 25 hp restricted lakes so a 40 horse is outta the question so a dt25 is what i need.



nah, wat you need is a MEGA


----------



## matt brown (Feb 7, 2012)

Call 15014547820 and ask for Tommy Radford with black Ops Duck Call 
and he sell fast motors and edge boats. I do all my busy with him. Go to face book and look up 4.am.motors and like it. He has all his stuff on there


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 7, 2012)

lets see a picture of that new boat bwood.


----------



## bwood2006 (Feb 8, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> Zuke = Suzuki. their 25s are 3 cylinder engines instead of 2 like most other 25s. Yamaha also made one for a little while but deyz is esspensive! the Suzuki's are too. i'm looking daily for 25s now and you're looking at 2000-2500 for a 15 to 20 year old 3cyl.





duckhunter2010 said:


> lets see a picture of that new boat bwood.



Here she is! I got everything all wired up today including my 70 lb thrust trolling motor cause I'll be hitting the rivers alot in it to.  I'm actually getting a modded yamaha now.  They are harder to come by and just as fast as the zuke, and the one I'm getting looks brand new. I said why not, plus the main reason would be that I have a new boat sitting in my garage without a motor too.


----------



## levi5002 (Feb 8, 2012)

no tag a longs...got a boat....nest question.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 8, 2012)

looking good! alot of people say if you mod a Yammie right then no Suzuki can hang with it. I'd like to have either one on my War Eagle.


----------



## matt brown (Feb 8, 2012)

I got both yama and zuke. The yama are faster by 2 or 3mph but break easy. My buddy Tommy Radford has 3 super clean modded yama for sale. His number is above


----------



## little rascal (Feb 8, 2012)

*what kind*

of mudboat did you have/sell prior to this?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 8, 2012)

phowler with PD. i think.


----------



## bwood2006 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah it was 17x52 Phowler with 36 HP Pro Drive.


----------



## caver101 (Feb 10, 2012)

matt brown said:


> Call 15014547820 and ask for Tommy Radford with black Ops Duck Call
> and he sell fast motors and edge boats. I do all my busy with him. Go to face book and look up 4.am.motors and like it. He has all his stuff on there



I found the black Ops Duck Calls page, but no 4am motors page. Got a link to it?


----------



## bwood2006 (Feb 10, 2012)

caver101 said:


> I found the black Ops Duck Calls page, but no 4am motors page. Got a link to it?



I just ordered a motor from 4 A.M. Motors yesterday.  They guys name I'm dealing with is Shaun, he is stand up, super nice guy. His number is (501) 606-6599.  On facebook search for it exactly like I wrote it on this post.  I think Tommy is The Black Ops guy that is a edge dealer and they are partners if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## caver101 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks. I found it that time.

Here is the name they use "4 A.M. Motor Co."
link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/4-AM-Motor-Co/119974791449942?sk=wall


----------



## matt brown (Feb 12, 2012)

Your right Tommy and shun are partners . Both are standup guys and will work with you. Call me at 14782319601. And give there number if you don't have t.hem already


----------



## matt brown (Feb 27, 2012)

Well anyone buy them a boat and motor from 4.a.m.meters yet


----------



## levi5002 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ben, you run that boat yet? hows it handle the ogeechee?


----------



## matt brown (Apr 17, 2012)

Anybody got a edge boat yet


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 17, 2012)

i saw one on atlanta craigslist with a dt25. should be close to a 40mph boat


----------

